# A book worth buying!



## vlap (Dec 24, 2007)

Now I was walking through Books a million yesterday and walked by this book. I picked it up and leafed through it and was very impressed. Well I got my christmas bonus today and am going back to get it. The book is "Cook with Jamie" http://www.amazon.com/COOK-JAMIE-GUI...8510657&sr=8-1

Now I have resisted liking this guy for quite some time. Never really thought much of him. Recently I started watching his Naked Chef show. Slowly I developed some respect for him and came to enjoy the food he makes. This book is a very serious book that is good for all people from starting cooks to chefs looking for ideas. Its definitely worth owning.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Vlap  ...


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Vlap.


----------



## capt dan (Dec 24, 2007)

HHMMMMMM?  " his naked chef show"?

Uhum, I think the  fishin in the sun has gotten to ya!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Merry Christmas, thanks for the...........enlightenment!


----------



## rip (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Vlap, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## vlap (Dec 25, 2007)

I sat and read this book today after I purchased it and let me tell you. This book is incredible. I love his thoughts on food. Also he is not taking one penny of profit from this book. Its all going to his foundation to help underprivileged kids get into cooking a a career. The more I learn about this guy the more I like him. From his food to his foundation. He really is a class act.

A side note. Naked refers to the food and his method of stripping it down to its basics.


----------



## richtee (Dec 25, 2007)

Man  just read some reviews. Is his kitchen located over water?  Hmmm might just have to spring for this one too   :{)


----------



## jiggetty (Dec 25, 2007)

I used to watch the Naked Chef all the time when I lived overseas, I guess he's got a new show coming on the Food Network sometime soon.  Have to set the DVR for it.  He used to be really big on changing the menus of schools and what have you, trying to get kids to eat healthier.  I really enjoy his style of cooking though, he does sort of a high end 30 minute meal type thing using fresh ingrediants to make quick and easy meals.


----------



## vlap (Dec 26, 2007)

Spent my day off smoking and reading this book. As I see more of his ideas on good food I like the book more. Each page I read my respect grows. Get this book! I don't think you will regret it!


----------



## flattop (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank for posting about the book. I used to watch his show all the time. He's a pretty funny guy too. I do like the way he brings things down to basic's.

On a side note..... it's probably been about a year or so but Jaime was in the news. He had been cooking "nakid" and apparently burned his um, er, well you get the picture. Guess he really decided to be "The Naked Chef" lol


----------



## vlap (Jan 9, 2008)

Part of my rant was inspired from this book. Could you imagine if he didn't share? 
I am still reading this book and cooking from it. He has inspired a change in my cooking with organic and freerange products.
If you haven't taken a look at this book you may want to do so.


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 9, 2008)

I've had a resister up on him also, I think it looks like the longer he's been on TFN, the more he's calmed down..I think orginally he was trying to be like an Emeril from across the pond...I'll check out the book though, I need another cook book like a hole in the head. BTW, The good cook is a web site where you can purchase 4 cook books for a dollar, then you only need to purchase one more in the next two years...

http://www.thegoodcook.com/doc/club_...equestid=21942


----------



## vlap (Jan 9, 2008)

I couldn't stand him for the longest time then recently I started watching his show while waiting for gordon ramsey's F word show on the bbc america channel. My respect slowly grew and now I want to buy many more of his books. His Italian book is excellent btw. I am going to get it soon as well...

Give him a second chance you wont regret it. He is an incredible chef with incredible knowledge. He also uses his money and fame to help troubled kids learn to cook so they have a chance at a carear. He is doing good things with the money and fame he has earned.

This book here is the first I have bought of his. It wont be the last.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 9, 2008)

shelly you have pm

went to that link.........don't see anything bout 4 books for a buck


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 9, 2008)

Dude!  Thanks!  I think the link should work now...

Vlap, since the suggestion is coming from you I will give him a second chance!!


----------

